# need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle???



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

can't decide which wheels look better on my beetle so asking for your help thanks a bunch fred










































_Modified by vwguy63 at 3:50 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (vwguy63)*

RC's with spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (vwguy63)*

deff rc's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00volksguynb (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (eurobubble)*

im a bbs man myself...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (00volksguynb)*

BBS, black roof, plus roof rack and Mickey delete.


----------



## 00volksguynb (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (Billsbug)*

got a pair to sell?


----------



## dohc120 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (vwguy63)*

It's always nice to have two sets of rims. just to switch them whenever you want. but if you only want one set, I'd go with the rs4's


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (dohc120)*

black RS4's ... just my meaningless .02


----------



## jetbug (Aug 30, 2006)

i agree completely
black would go great


----------



## batcat420 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_black RS4's

x2


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (PAULLLLLIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_RC's with spacers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hell id go even lower and youd be set...


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

Rs4's with no doubt.


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (vwguy63)*

thanks for all the responds and ideas. here's the latest updated pics with new black asa wheels and black roof.
























let me know what every one thinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwguy63 at 11:13 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: need your help bbs rc's or audi rs4's on my new beetle??? (vwguy63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy63* »_let me know what every one thinks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i personally like the RC's better but everything flows nicely with the new rims and painted roof. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imperium (Nov 23, 2006)

I too liked the RC's better, but the black looks pretty sweet as well.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (imperium)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

car looks good


----------

